# Confused W12 owner seeks advice



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

Time to change the 13 litres of oil my (UK) W12 needs to function.

Long time user of Motul 8100 X Lite 0W 30, ester based. This complies with the VW503 01 long life spec the handbook calls for.

I can still get this ester based oil, but VW503 01 now superceded by VW 504 00 (?)

My searches have identifed Mobil 1 ESP 5W30 or Motul VW Specific 504 00, 507 00 5W30 as alternative candidates.

Prices much the same....which one should I go for??

Chris


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Stick with the x-lite 0w30. It is a great oil and proven performer in your engine. Trying to chase VW specs. is an exercise in futility. The oils on the list change often, only some oils (who are willing to pay the exhorbitant fees) are tested while other good oils such as redline, amsoil, shaeffers, etc. etc. are not tested. Many of the oils which are not tested show far superior results to oils on the list in used oil analyses. Real-world used oil analyses show that X-lite 0W30 works very well in your engine.


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*No longer confused*

Saaber2

Thanks for your good (and quick) advice. 

All the best Chris


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

If you do a search online, you can find a VW Technical Service Bulletin (TSB) that lists approved brands of oils that meet the various standards. Not all oils are availabein all countries. Not that many 507 oils over here right now.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Here are oil listings ...

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/images/pdf/vwoiltsb.pdf

An Audi version ...

http://www.audiusa.com/etc/medialib/cms4imp/audi2/aoa/company/aoa-specific.Par.0023.File.pdf

Here's a nice listing ...

http://www.my-gti.com/2543


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

Cooper.

Interesting, Motul 8100 x-lite 0W 30 is not on these lists (unless I missed it), although I know it is VW 502, 505 & 503-01 compliant. Couldn't get the 'my GTI' link to work.

Is this because the X-lite no longer manufactured or is it not available in America? I can still get it from Opie Oils in the UK.

Various VW 507 oils seem to be readily available in UK - 'Long Life' oil for variable servicing is now the norm in UK - 2 years or upto 20,000 miles between oil changes.

I realise such long drain intervals are not considered by all to be a good idea....


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

Mobil recommends their 0W40 product for this engine. This is one of their top-tier oils, if not the top of their line. This is your most simple and reliable answer, probably your cheapest, too. 

robert


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

tungub said:


> Mobil recommends their 0W40 product for this engine. This is one of their top-tier oils, if not the top of their line. This is your most simple and reliable answer, probably your cheapest, too.


 the OP drives a W12 Phaeton, i'm sure he's more interested in protecting his investment instead of using the cheapest available oil... 

Mobil1 0w40 is a far inferior lubricant when compared to Motul x-lite... stick with what you have been using! no need to chase after oils only on the vw approved oil list, because most of the better performing formulations are omitted anyways... 

the polyol ester based x-lite will fight fuel dilution and allow you to run longer oil change intervals. its a great choice :thumbup:


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks to all those who have posted - always good to get a range of opinion. 

Mobil 1 is significantly cheaper but rhouse181 has hit the nail on the head - I am quite happy to spend a bit more for the best. It is a W12 after all... 

I have taken the plunge - 15 litres of Motul X-lite 0W30 has been purchased... 

I suspect this oil will not be around for much longer given the updated VW specifications, ever changing 'green' requirements and the like. 

How do the new VW 504, 507 oils perform in comparison. If they are not as good, I might buy some more to keep in reserve for future requirements?


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

rhouse181 said:


> the OP drives a W12 Phaeton, i'm sure he's more interested in protecting his investment instead of using the cheapest available oil...
> 
> Mobil1 0w40 is a far inferior lubricant when compared to Motul x-lite...


 Oh? Prove it. Porsche seems to think M1 0W40 is just fine for all of their cars, including their race cars. Nissan seems to think it is fine in the GT-R. And so on. 

Of course, I'm no expert. But I have talked to them, and they have all told me to stick with the Mobil because it works. 

robert


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

tungub said:


> Oh? Prove it. Porsche seems to think M1 0W40 is just fine for all of their cars, including their race cars. Nissan seems to think it is fine in the GT-R. And so on.
> 
> Of course, I'm no expert. But I have talked to them, and they have all told me to stick with the Mobil because it works.
> 
> robert


 
Look at the UOAs'


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Little Golf Mklll said:


> Look at the UOAs'


:beer:


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

Motul Synergie+ 10W-40 seems like the bargain VW 502/505 oil to use.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

Little Golf Mklll said:


> Look at the UOAs'


Gosh, I've never looked at a M1 UOA before! And I'm sure the engineers for Porsche haven't either.

robert


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

tungub said:


> Gosh, I've never looked at a M1 UOA before! And I'm sure the engineers for Porsche haven't either.
> 
> robert


 Well atleast you admitted it


----------

